# Need to find a US licenses social worker in Thailand



## sherrylew (Jan 13, 2009)

My husband and I are Americans getting ready to move back to Thailand in a couple of months. We are trying to complete an international adoption with Ethiopia and in order to complete our homestudy in Thailand, we need a US licensed social worker. Does anyone know the best way to find someone who fits this description? I tried to contact the Embassy and they couldn't help me. 

So, that's the question:

*How can I find a US licensed social worker living in Thailand?*


----------

